# Don't you hate it when...



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

...you make up a grocery list, go to the store, before heading to the register you review the list to make sure you got everything, and when you get home and unpack the bags you find that you forgot to get one of the items on the list?

*sigh*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AND it's probably the major item on the list  

In the same vein I drug out ALL of my hats, put them on the staircase and took a bunch of pictures.  After I put them back and sat down to read, was really tired and hurting looked up and saw more hats that did not get in the pictures    I've been planning and visualizing this for quite some time too


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> AND it's probably the major item on the list


It was one of a half dozen ingredients I needed for a dish I wanted to make tomorrow, so if I stick with the plan, I'll have to walk up again (it's only about 1/2 mile) and get it. Oh well, at least the exercise is good for me.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I do this all the time.  I went to the store once to get stuff I needed to make cabbage rolls. Came home, kept looking at everything and kept thinking I forgot something. I realized it was the CABBAGE lol. Big DUH haha. My hubby still laughs at me over that one


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

_It was one of a half dozen ingredients I needed for a dish I wanted to make tomorrow, so if I stick with the plan, I'll have to walk up again (it's only about 1/2 mile) and get it. Oh well, at least the exercise is good for me. Smiley_

Aw Nog! It happens to the best of us. (more often than I'd like to admit!;P) At least you have a great sense of humor about it.=)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I often stop at the store for one or two things then wind up getting tons of stuff and forgetting what I originally went there for.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh....are we not supposed to do that


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

NogDog said:


> ...you make up a grocery list, go to the store, before heading to the register you review the list to make sure you got everything, and when you get home and unpack the bags you find that you forgot to get one of the items on the list?
> 
> *sigh*


Yup, I've done that more than I care to count....



luvmy4brats said:


> I often stop at the store for one or two things then wind up getting tons of stuff and forgetting what I originally went there for.


Done that too...........


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Oh....are we not supposed to do that


Not when the grocery store is 30 minutes away...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We're supposed to get 6-12 inches of snow here, a place where people panic even if only a fine frost sticks to the grass and the roads are clear.  The grocery store, on my normal day to go, was a madhouse.  I seriously saw this guy grab a bag of onions then another guy elbow him in the chest and grab them from him then take off running.  People were shaking the "Oh no you didn't!" fingers at each other over roasts... it was just nuts.  I think I was just glad to get out of there, missing an item on my list was better than losing an eye over a box of jello ><


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Very frustrating NogDog!  I am more likely to take time to plan menus, check the cupboards, write the list and then get to the store without the list and then wander the aisles trying to recreate the list in my mind - there is always something I forget.  Of course, if I go back to the store to get the forgotten item, then I am like Heather and spend more money getting additional things that were never on the list to begin with, sigh.......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Snow makes people nuts. Here in MD it's am unwritten law that if snow is coming you must go to the store and stock up on bread, milk, and toilet paper.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not when the grocery store is 30 minutes away...


I do it routinely...and my store is 20 minutes away.... There is a closer, smaller, more expensive store closer and I am convinced people like me (who forget stuff) keep them in business!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I do it routinely...and my store is 20 minutes away.... There is a closer, smaller, more expensive store closer and I am convinced people like me (who forget stuff) keep them in business!


I'm lucky in that respect: the closest convenience store is further from my house than the big grocery store I use.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Snow makes people nuts. Here in MD it's am unwritten law that if snow is coming you must go to the store and stock up on bread, milk, and toilet paper.


Yes we do. Those are the makings for a Dundalk sandwich.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Yes we do. Those are the makings for a Dundalk sandwich.


I stopped at the store today not knowing that they changed our forecast down this way from 1" up to 4-7" it was a zoo. I couldn't figure out why it was so busy until I saw so many carts with toilet paper. Lol!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> You mean we're actually supposed to _read_ the list?


oh yeah, I do that too....


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> You mean we're actually supposed to _read_ the list?


I can even go along marking things off as I put them in the cart and get home to find I've still missed something on the list. I either got ahead of myself and marked through something thinking it was on the next aisle I'm going down or have covered it up with the paper clip that was holding my coupons to the list.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

too many times i've made a list and then forgot to bring it with me.  way too many times i suddenly remember something i need to do on my computer a second after clicking on the shut down button.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

For a couple of years DD's dad had some problems with memory as a result of a traumatic brain injury.  He'd go shopping for two or three items and forget what they were.  So, not wanting to waste the trip, he figured he'd buy something that he or I would need anyway.  For some reason he bought a can (ONE can) of sardines, probably thinking that it was something that we'd eventually use.  At one point there were over a dozen cans of sardines in his kitchen, bought one at a time on these forgetful trips.    At the time it was very frustrating because it was a constant reminder of the TBI, but now we can laugh about it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't very often forget something that is on the list.
But....
If it is not on the list, it will not get purchased.
That is not to say that I don't sometimes get something not on the list.
But if I need something, there is almost no chance if it is not on the list.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hubby does the casual stops on his way home from work, and I've learned to simply text the list to his iPhone.  If it's more than three items, he can't remember them on his own.  

The big shopping is all done online and delivered to the front door every couple of weeks--either Amazon Fresh (which they've been trialling locally for about a year) or Safeway.com. Since you can look at your old orders and pick from those, I almost never forget anything on the list at this point.

So, technology is once again my friend.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to admit that I rarely forget items that are ON my shopping list.  However, I often make the list and take for granted that I have certain items on hand, because I remember having bought them earlier or seeing them in the pantry.  Then after I have shopped and unpacked everything else, they mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I don't very often forget something that is on the list.
> But....
> If it is not on the list, it will not get purchased.
> That is not to say that I don't sometimes get something not on the list.
> But if I need something, there is almost no chance if it is not on the list.


That is my DH, but I have convinced him a bit. Used to be if it was not on the list it did not get purchased, but sometimes when we are together I'll remind him we didn't put something on the list.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

In the land of growing up, I do not EVER remember my mother not ultimately annoyed (at herself) on Saturday when after putting all the groceries away (shopping for 7 included all the in-town stores--she knew what was cheapest where) (everything was more expensive at Giant) there was at least one thing needed that was missing. 

This is an hereditary thing that I got. Costco or Shoprite, whatever I was thinking I was making for dinner that night is missing. 

My thing though is to sit here, make up a very nice, comprehensive list, going through the store isle by isle in my head and putting things down. Then print the list, realize what I forgot in review and write them down too, then head out.

Do you know how many times I've gotten to the store only to realize that the act of putting on my coat caused the list to be laid on the dining room table where it then STAYED?.

I think of it now as a memory exercise. I've made the list, reviewed the list, added to the list. What will (or how much will) I have forgotten when I unpack it. I have taken to checking off the list when I get home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been known to get to the store, see something that reminds me of a recipe I haven't made in a while and then decide to get it so I can make the recipe.  I immediately add to my list so I'm sure to get the rest of the ingredients.  So, yes, I will write them down on the list and cross them off immediately. 

Richard. . . .you forgot about coupons.  Our mother knew to the penny how much everything cost at every local store.  So you'd think she'd always go to store A for item B, right? Nope.  If she had a coupon for Item B and she knew store C would double it, whereas store A only gave face value, she knew that made item B cheaper at store C than store A.  So she'd buy it there.  When we got old enough to drive and she'd send us to pick up an item or two. .  .she'd direct us to the aisle and shelf where to find it in whichever store she sent us to!

Thinking back. . . . .it was a little scary!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've been known to get to the store, see something that reminds me of a recipe I haven't made in a while and then decide to get it so I can make the recipe. I immediately add to my list so I'm sure to get the rest of the ingredients. So, yes, I will write them down on the list and cross them off immediately.
> 
> Richard. . . .you forgot about coupons. Our mother knew to the penny how much everything cost at every local store. So you'd think she'd always go to store A for item B, right? Nope. If she had a coupon for Item B and she knew store C would double it, whereas store A only gave face value, she knew that made item B cheaper at store C than store A. So she'd buy it there. When we got old enough to drive and she'd send us to pick up an item or two. . .she'd direct us to the aisle and shelf where to find it in whichever store she sent us to!
> 
> Thinking back. . . . .it was a little scary!


In hindsight DS it was VERY scary!! (although its hereditary as I do keep "my" costco and shoprite layouts "in" my head. My friends think its strange when I ask them to stop for things and I say about halfway down Isle 5 on the right. (And yes, the coupon thing was beyond organizational) (was our mother perhaps a bit OCD on this?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just very organized and very smart!    And Dad has the same gene. . . .which is why we can all put maps in our heads and call them up at will!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> My friends think its strange when I ask them to stop for things and I say about halfway down Isle 5 on the right.


That can't be strange because I do that too.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My grandson keeps me young--whenever I forget something at the grocery I blame it on him. I was so busy telling him, "No to candy, ice cream, and cookies" that I forgot to buy some of the items I needed. 
But I quite often shut down my computer and then realize a minute later that I forgot to do something important online.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> In hindsight DS it was VERY scary!! (although its hereditary as I do keep "my" costco and shoprite layouts "in" my head. My friends think its strange when I ask them to stop for things and I say about halfway down Isle 5 on the right. (And yes, the coupon thing was beyond organizational) (was our mother perhaps a bit OCD on this?)


 *slowly raises hand* Got that gene too...  And I can direct someone as to where a mistake is in a book... left page around the fourth or fifth word in the third paragraph... you know, about three inches from the top of the second paragraph... about the exact middle of the fourth paragraph third word on the line... and this is days after I read the chapter... it just sticks in my head. 
And my mom used to say she took me on roadtrips because she would never get lost... she called me her little compass... even to this day if I am going somewhere I have never been and someone gives me directions to it I actually have the strangest sensation in my gut that makes me turn around... and lo and behold I am always right... really don't need a navigation system with me in the car... I just can not get lost! My body feels the need to turn over, and when I turn around I feel all better. Is there a name for this condition? A photographic memory just does not seem to cover _this_ part of me. And no snide remarks about me being blonde... or for being for Texas... a whole 'nother country... or planet if you are Susan in VA. 
OK, I have to admit... I never read the original post so... what was the topic? I have just been following the other posts... sorry...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> And my mom used to say she took me on roadtrips because she would never get lost... she called me her little compass... even to this day if I am going somewhere I have never been and someone gives me directions to it I actually have the strangest sensation in my gut that makes me turn around... and lo and behold I am always right... really don't need a navigation system with me in the car... I just can not get lost! My body feels the need to turn over, and when I turn around I feel all better. Is there a name for this condition? A photographic memory just does not seem to cover _this_ part of me.


That is so cool! I guess there's something in your body that's sensitive to direction in the way that birds and some other animals are... probably all humans used to have this sense too, but since we don't need it anymore, it's mostly gone away... and in some people, that sense may just linger a little more strongly.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That is so cool! I guess there's something in your body that's sensitive to direction in the way that birds and some other animals are... probably all humans used to have this sense too, but since we don't need it anymore, it's mostly gone away... and in some people, that sense may just linger a little more strongly.


Well, I am glad you don't think I am weird... it really is cool. I am not the least bit afraid of driving anywhere without a map... I drove to Colorado without even opening the map... that was before GPS too... I did not even have a cell phone. It was about 1100 miles and that included about 800 something miles on highways in Texas alone... I just looked at the map before I left and had the map in my head. I brought the map with me but it was packed in my travel bag in my back floorboard. So _is_ there a name for this?


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I HATE IT


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

PhillipA82 said:


> I HATE IT


I do, too. What are we hating? I get lost all the time and I'm not afraid to admit and when I do, I find a wi-fi place and get on the kindleboards with Miss Meredith and I say "Hey! Where am I?" and she tells me how to get back home. Cooool.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I do, too. What are we hating? I get lost all the time and I'm not afraid to admit and when I do, I find a wi-fi place and get on the kindleboards with Miss Meredith and I say "Hey! Where am I?" and she tells me how to get back home. Cooool.


Funny! It is true... I do get phone calls from relatives a lot saying they are ... and can not figure out how to get home... my niece once called me and I told her to look to her left about two blocks up and she should see an elementary school, go about two more blocks and then you will need to turn right at that stop sign near the church with the big cross... I had only been on that street once a couple of years before... she actually told her passenger "my aunt says she came this way once I know she will know how to get me to the airport!" *True*... my boss moved to Houston only about a week before becoming my boss and she would call me all the time at work from her cell phone and say "I turned the wrong way... I am lost..." I would then give her directions to her house.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I am glad you don't think I am weird... it really is cool. I am not the least bit afraid of driving anywhere without a map... I drove to Colorado without even opening the map... that was before GPS too... I did not even have a cell phone. It was about 1100 miles and that included about 800 something miles on highways in Texas alone... I just looked at the map before I left and had the map in my head. I brought the map with me but it was packed in my travel bag in my back floorboard. So _is_ there a name for this?


Dunno. "Directionally gifted"?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have to admit I didn't expect my little venting to inspire so much response. However, I am now undecided as to whether I should feel better that I am not alone, or feel worse realizing that the rest of humanity is generally as bad off as I am (and this sampling is probably skewed toward an above average IQ!). I guess I'll settle for breaking even.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have to admit I didn't expect my little venting to inspire so much response. However, I am now undecided as to whether I should feel better that I am not alone, or feel worse realizing that the rest of humanity is generally as bad off as I am (and this sampling is probably skewed toward an above average IQ!). I guess I'll settle for breaking even.


Well, maybe we readers are just more forgetful when doing such mundane things as grocery shopping!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, here's a real one: Don't you hate it when _your clock went off late_, _it's freezing cold_, _there's ice on the windshield_, _it's the middle of the night_, _the highway is full of deer and livestock_... _frozen (literally and physically)... _ _you discover you left your ID card at home, you have to turn back, you make a U-turn in front of a Highway Patrolman _ and he pulls you over next a fresh-kill skunk, gives you a ticket and as soon as he leaves, _you see a Chupa Cabre crossing the road in front of you and then your headlights stop working_? OK, so I exaggerated. The un-italicized stuff did not happen, but almost did... yeah.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have to admit I didn't expect my little venting to inspire so much response. However, I am now undecided as to whether I should feel better that I am not alone, or feel worse realizing that the rest of humanity is generally as bad off as I am (and this sampling is probably skewed toward an above average IQ!). I guess I'll settle for breaking even.


Unfortunately, there is no correlation between IQ and memory....


----------

